# Partners wanted for plowing - southeast michigan



## CSP#1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Partners are wanted for properties throughout southeast Michigan. Pay is either seasonal or hourly. All sites require 2 trucks or the equivalent (loader).

Please send letter of interest and equipment list to *[email protected]*

We will contact you by phone to discuss opportunities further and set up meetings on site.


----------

